# Back to volunteering in museum



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Quite a few additions been included in the museum and since i was sick i have missed out quite a few things. As i am feeling better i have decided to help out in the insect zoo recently. Here are few pics of the backstage bug room which is the first time i'm posting here. Anyway, glad to know people around the museum still remember me and are glad to see me back  

THe blue craw fish from Florida - new to me!







Couple of adult Aussi giant stick insect











another view of her from front






Another new addition at volunteering room - leonardo the bearded dragon






Fellow volunteer Michele with Leonardo






Ox beetle grub - this one seems to take forever to grow...






leaf insects











Got pinch almost everytime cleaning cage for these devil


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Some more pics for these common Texas insects











MOre spiders i used to see
















The insect zoo manager Erin is proud to show me the second generation of Asian giant mantis originally from my stock. Well Erin i would be very proud if you could breed Orchid and Banded flower mantis too  






This stag beetle is a tough guy.....






The beetle is much nicer but always trying to run from my camera






I think this is named Felix






Another generation of Texas unicorn maturing soon.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Some Texas stick insects... it is getting too crowded











Another new addition, honeypot ants from Arizona. Something i am looking forward to find on my end of next month trip to Tucson.






check out the larvae






More ants... the Atta texana - Texas leaf cutter ants

This one is in the nursery











and the one out on display
















A giant Malaysian Katydid


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 12, 2008)

Vinegaroon






babies vine






making a run






Erin with the wobbliy Vietnamese stick insect (due to my long absence i am a "new volunteer" again)






One corner of backstage bugroom






ANtlion on display






more dried spample on display











work station at insect zoo with both entomologists Laurie and Erin


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 12, 2008)

lovely shots..having a day there with my camara would be a dream..you have some intresting stuff there..good to see you posting again.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW i do the same in a zoo in amsterdam,lmao i,ve got lots of fun with the aussi sticks


----------



## acerbity (Jul 12, 2008)

The leaf insects are adorable, but not as much as the manager there. A cute girl that is interested in bugs, rawr!


----------



## Rick (Jul 12, 2008)

Great pics Yen. Looks like fun.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2008)

That must be a very happy museum. Glad you're enjoying yourself again.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks all. Glad you all like the pics. MJ should be able to stay a whole day photographing  

First time picking up the camera in 2 months so the camera battery went dead after some pics bummer. Also thanks the museum for letting me taking the pics in the bugroom.


----------

